# Netflix subtitles get stuck



## alexksj (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi,

I have a Tivo Premiere XL4. When watching Netflix with subtitles the titles get stuck after a few minutes almost every time. It stays on the same subtitle for the rest of the stream. It seems the stream is not controllable anymore in these cases, pause, fwd, and stop don't react anymore either, only Tivo button will work. 

Have you seen this, is there any fix? We often watch TV on low volume and like the subtitles.

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

The netflix application is broken. It gets "stuck" after a while and will not respond to any key presses. The Tivo button takes you out of the application and you can restart the app if you want. Tivo knows about it and Tivo/Netflix will not fix it until the next release.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

This happened to me last night. I never watch Netflix, even though I have it. Thought I would try "Orange...". Ep1 worked fine, but 10 minutes into Ep2 and I was stuck. Restarting cleared it.

That issue, combined with the inability to use TiVo trick-play features while Netflixing, has soured me on NF. I'd rather watch regular TV, than put up with this. _Orange _will have to wait...


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I watch it on my Nintendo Wii and it always works


----------

